# Lathe height.



## rileytoolworks (6 Sep 2009)

Just got a lathe (Record DML 24 - small I know, but good enough for my needs. FOR NOW!)
Now, to fit this into my 'shop' (read shed) I'm going to have to re organise the whole kit 'n caboodle.
I was wondering what is the ideal height to have the lathe at?
Thanks in advance, and expect many more dumb questions from me when I get it set up.
Cheers.
Adam.


----------



## cornucopia (6 Sep 2009)

as a genral guide the centre of the lathe's spindle needs to be set at your elbow height when your arm is relaxed down by your side.


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Sep 2009)

Thanks Cornucopia.


----------



## Deejay (6 Sep 2009)

Hello there Riley

Conventional wisdom, as Cornucopia said, is to set the spindle axis at elbow height.

I built my own bench for my DML lathe at this height and it's fine. 

There is an excellent book available by Keith Rowley which suggests a design for lathe benches ( Woodturning a foundation course ISBN 978-1-86108-114-8 ). Well worth buying if you are starting off down ' the slope '

One thing to consider is the space beneath the bars, which form the bed, and the surface of the bench.

I used 2" blocks underneath the ironwork that supports the bars.

With the benefit of hindsight I would have used thicker blocks to increase the gap beneath the bench and the bars. 

This would stop the Bristol levers beneath the headstock and tailstock fouling all the stuff that you will end up leaving on the bench, beneath the bars.

HTH 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BigShot (6 Sep 2009)

Riley...
I once heard a rumour that it is a good idea to make that measurement when you're wearing whatever footwear you'll be wearing the most at the lathe. Also take into account and matting you might put down in front of the lathe to make things easier on the feet.

Good luck.


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Sep 2009)

Thanks for all the input.
I feel at home here already.
Now. which way to the 'slope'? :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Sep 2009)

Before you fix your lathe in place ... the 'elbow' height is just a guide......experiment with a centre spindle height of elbow (important to get someone else to do it ) *plus* up to 3" / 75mm for comfort!


----------

